# What can you tell me about this old Polaroid film camera?



## eric-holmes

I used to play with this camera when I was a small kid. It was always kept in my grandmas "play drawer" for us grandkids. I once thought it was gone forever but it has resurfaced. The only thing I know about it is that it is at least 20 years old. Any info would be great!


----------



## leovvv

I think it's a good camera, although the model is a bit old. I still think it will create a good photography.


----------



## eric-holmes

Anyone else have any valuable information? I think this could be fun to play with.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

I may be wrong but I believe Polaroid film isn't made anymore. Although I seem to remember reading an article about a company that had bought a Polaroid manufacturing plant in Europe and was trying to restart the film production so it might be worth keeping it for the time being.


----------



## eric-holmes

Well I looked on B&H's website and I found some film. I just know nothing about film. On the in side it says, Use only type 88 film. It looks to be all there but I don't know what I am looking at. It also has a place for 2 AA batteries?!?


----------



## Derrel

The Land List -- Packfilm Cameras

Similar to Colorpack II, except:
	&#8226;	Has built-in socket for Hi-Power flashcubes; has "Focused Flash" feature similar to that on the flashguns for "400-series" folding pack cameras.
	&#8226;	Has rather amusing "triangulation distance finder" focusing aid; not a true rangefinder, but does work provided you are of average height and your subject is standing at the same level you are. The principle is similar to that on the Colorpack III, but the pendulum pointer appears as a moving horizontal line in the viewfinder upon which you match another pointer controlled by the focus knob. This not only eliminates the need for a 'lock' mechanism, but makes its use a much simpler, one-step operation.
	&#8226;	Exposure system is for 75 ASA films only.
	&#8226;	Lacks built-in development timer.
	&#8226;	Smaller body; uses "square" format film packs only.
NOTE: later production models have development rollers instead of "spreader bars."

As I recall, the film it used was Type 88 or Type 89

When I was a kid, these inexpensive Polaroid "pack film" models (there were many pack film models) were available at flea markets and garage sales at low prices, but the film was rather costly back then, and so were flash cubes...people kind of recoiled at the thought of paying $1 for each shot of film, and so Polaroids were often bought, shot a bit, and then passed along, mainly because the cost of a few packs of film was so,well, "discouraging". $1 might not seem like much today, but in 1974 or 1975, that would buy almost two gallons of gasoline at the then sky-high price of 55 cents a gallon...a gallon of milk was 89 cents back then...an a big bag of Doritos was 79 cents. So, when a pack of film with 8 shots cost $8.99, the cost was viewed by many as, well "expensive". The older Polaroid 100-series could b picked up for $10 or so at flea markets back then. These solid-bodied, plastic Polaroid pack cameras like the Square Shooter sold for I think it was $39.95 new, and were kind of down-market, "fun" and "cheap"Polaroids aimed at younger peple who wanted a fun camera for instant pictures. That is what I personally remember about the Square Shooter and its era.

This guy uses a Square Shooter,and mentions that development time on Type 88 (ISO 80) film is 60 seconds, and Type 89 (ISO 100)  is 90 seconds. He has some typical photos with the Square SHooter "square Polaroid look" to them. Polaroid Project


----------



## c.cloudwalker

I just checked on Wiki and, if they are correct, the only company still making instant film is Fuji but it doesn't sound like it would work in a Polaroid camera.

Instant film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Whatever B&H is selling must be old stock. They can probably be trusted to store their film in the best way possible but I have no idea what the shelf life is for this kind of product. Also make sure that it is either Type 88 or compatible if that is what this camera requires.


----------



## eric-holmes

I just found this link and it seems to think that Fuji films will work. 

Where can I buy polaroid 88 or 87 film??? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Derrel

The 80-series pack film is smaller than the current 100-series 3.25x4.25 stuff that Fuji has just begun making, so this film for example from B&H, made by Fuji, is for the larger-format Polaroids that used the bigger 100-series film,and will not fit into the smaller Square SHooter or other 80-series cameras.

Fujifilm | FP-100C Professional Instant Color Film | 15435626


----------



## compur

c.cloudwalker said:


> I just checked on Wiki and, if they are correct, the only company still making instant film is Fuji but it doesn't sound like it would work in a Polaroid camera.



Though not applicable to the camera in the OP, instant film for Polaroid 
SX-70, 600 series and other cameras is being produced again by the
Impossible Project who purchased Polaroid's film production equipment.

The film is quite different in look from the original and it's not cheap but
I think it's pretty cool myself.

Their web site is here:
the IMPOSSIBLE project


----------



## eric-holmes

I'm so bummed about not having any film to see if this camera even works


----------



## c.cloudwalker

compur said:


> Though not applicable to the camera in the OP, instant film for Polaroid
> SX-70, 600 series and other cameras is being produced again by the
> Impossible Project who purchased Polaroid's film production equipment.
> 
> The film is quite different in look from the original and it's not cheap but
> I think it's pretty cool myself.
> 
> Their web site is here:
> the IMPOSSIBLE project



Thanks for the link. This is very cool as this is, I think, the film that was manipulated quite easily during the processing with some very interesting results.

Do you know anything about the European plant I mentioned in my earlier post?


----------



## compur

c.cloudwalker said:


> Do you know anything about the European plant I mentioned in my earlier post?



That's it -- The Impossible Project.


----------



## Vautrin

compur said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about the European plant I mentioned in my earlier post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it -- The Impossible Project.
Click to expand...


the IMPOSSIBLE project <-- Buy film here


----------



## dak1b

film is expensive for Polaroid.


----------



## Proteus617

The square shooter takes polaroid type 80.  Type 80 is dead forever.  The Impossible project is producing isx-70 and spectra, Fuji is producing packfilms.  No type 80 anywhere, and never will be.


----------



## P.watts

eric-holmes said:


> Well I looked on B&H's website and I found some film. I just know nothing about film. On the in side it says, Use only type 88 film. It looks to be all there but I don't know what I am looking at. It also has a place for 2 AA batteries?!?


Yes it does if you open up the camrea by turning it so the lense is facing away and then pull the silver wire towards you, then once the camrea has opened up on the main of the camrea there is a black box type thing if you pull the sides down and put it will come off then at the top of the camrea there is a white symbol with a arrow pointing towards the lense and a battery either side just in frount towards you there is a moon shaped lip if u push forward and down it should pull down the simply put the battery's in the way it tells you to on the tab and clip it back up !


----------



## Light Guru

@P.watts please note the date on this thread.  the last post before you was 7 years ago.

No need to dig up dead threads.


----------

